# WhatsApp Bilder den Kontakten zuordnen?



## Baddidida (14. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

wenn ich die Bilder vom internen Speicher des Smartphones auf den PC ziehe, dann kopiere ich ja einfach den Ordner Images.
Da sind alle Bilder nach Datum geordnet.

Kann ich die Bilder jetzt auch am PC den Kontakten zuordnen?
Irgendwo muss das ja vermerkt sein, wenn man innerhalb von WhatsApp vorhandene Bilder versendet, sind die einzelnen Kontakte ja auch jeweils eigene Ordner.

Weiß da jemand guten Rat?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2017)

WhatsApp fur PC (Desktop App) 64 Bit - Download - CHIP


----------

